# Pronunciations



## The Snake Girl (Oct 15, 2008)

I am always trying to learn more about snakes and other reptiles and i come across lots of interesting little words but have no idea on how to pronounce them correctly. 

Can anyone help? Is there a website with the pronunciations?

It can get kinda embarrassing when pronouncing some of the words wrong :blush:

This would help a lot


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Get a good dictionar;y, they usually have pronounciations after the word. Dictionary.com is also worth a look


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Wanna try giving us some words you find difficult to pronounce? and we'll do our best to translate for ya.:2thumb:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Boid

boy'd or bow-id?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

fishboy said:


> Boid
> 
> *boy'd* or bow-id?


 
The one i highlighted!


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Mujician said:


> The one i highlighted!


thanks : victory:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

its bow-id i am informed. as in the family bo-id-day


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I remember a thread like this a little while ago and there were about 10 people trying to decide how ammelistic should be pronounced. It was funny.

Marina


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

A-Mel-uh-nistic


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

You dont need to tell me *i know* i'm just refering to the thread if i could remember what it was called i'd link you to it. You may find it diversified in to other things people couldnt pronounce.

Marina


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> its bow-id i am informed. as in the family bo-id-day


 
i thought that and then other people told me it was pronounced boy-day and i got confuzzled :blush:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I reckon we were right in the first place. it makes more sense.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have trouble with words sometimes eg tuatara which I now know is said too-a-tara. I thought maybe it was said twa-tara. 

I have found confusion with words like amel and anery as well. I think many Americans say Ay-mul , and Ay-nery with 'Ay' pronounced as in 'day', but I think over here it is generally said Ammul and annery, sometimes I hear Ah-mell, or Ah-nairy too.

Elaphe is said e-laff, uh. I never knew that when I first got into snakes.

Recently also had to stop saying oh-keetee (as in the corn snake) annd switch to saying it Oak-uh-tee which apparently is the right way.

Here link to another forum with similar thread:
http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=72926

I also wonder how to say things which have two 'i's in them like 'slowinskii'. Do I say slowinskee, or slowinskee-i. You also get this i other words like Aniliidae, bolyeriidae... I wonder this because an ex college teacher said that Toxoplasma gondii (the internal parasite) is pronounced gondee-i. 

The tapetum lucidum (thing that flashes inside the eyes of cats and dogs- only rep to have it I think are crocs) is pronounced tay-pet-um instead of tappetum like I was saying.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have trouble with words sometimes eg tuatara which I now know is said too-a-tara. I thought maybe it was said twa-tara. 

I have found confusion with words like amel and anery as well. I think many Americans say Ay-mul , and Ay-nery with 'Ay' pronounced as in 'day', but I think over here it is generally said Ammul and annery, sometimes I hear Ah-mell, or Ah-nairy too.

Elaphe is said e-laff, uh. I never knew that when I first got into snakes.

Recently also had to stop saying oh-keetee (as in the corn snake) annd switch to saying it Oak-uh-tee which apparently is the right way.

Here link to another forum with similar thread:
http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=72926

I also wonder how to say things which have two 'i's in them like 'slowinskii'. Do I say slowinskee, or slowinskee-i. You also get this i other words like Aniliidae, bolyeriidae... I wonder this because an ex college teacher said that Toxoplasma gondii (the internal parasite) is pronounced gondee-i. 

The tapetum lucidum (thing that flashes inside the eyes of cats and dogs- only rep to have it I think are crocs) is pronounced tay-pet-um instead of tappetum like I was saying.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

the one that gets me is albino

Al-bean-oh
or
Al-bine-oh

I've always said al-bine-oh, and it seems to be accepted by those who say al-bean-oh. But erm, how do you say yours?! lol


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Rain said:


> the one that gets me is albino
> 
> Al-bean-oh
> or
> ...


Al-Bine-Oh is how the yanks say it, and I admit, I fluctuate between the two! Same with Pastels, I'll often say "Pas-tell" or "Pas-tul".


----------



## The Snake Girl (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

I was on about the reptile/herpetology pronunciations. 

i always thought Americans pronounced it Al-bine-oh. I pronounce it Al-bean-oh.

Words such as:
Brille,
Scutes,
Ecdysis,
Dysecdysis,

and other words related to herpetology

I want to get the Dictionary of Herpetology, it looks really good. The one i found online is £92.50 though.

xxx


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Skyespirit86 said:


> I have trouble with words sometimes eg tuatara which I now know is said too-a-tara. I thought maybe it was said twa-tara.
> 
> I have found confusion with words like amel and anery as well. I think many Americans say Ay-mul , *and Ay-nery with 'Ay' pronounced as in 'day'*, but I think over here it is generally said Ammul and annery, sometimes I hear Ah-mell, or Ah-nairy too.
> 
> ...


This in fact is more correct than out pronunciation of anery - the 'Ay' bit to which you refer mean 'there isn't any' - as in 'A-symmetric'


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah but what about anaemic? That's said ann-eemic. Sorry I posted my above post twice by the way. How do you say ecyidysis then?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

"essi-dee-sis" is how I would be inclined to pronounce ecyidysis.

I say "Al-bye-no" and "lou-tee-no" - and "luke-iss-tic".


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Well rest assured that no matter how "correct" you think you've got it someone will always come along and laugh hysterically when they hear how you say particular words.

When I arrived at my new job I think my favorite moment of ridicule was referring to the _V. prasinus_ as Var-ay-nus when apparently everyone knows it's plain Var-an-us!!!

So we're all professionals with a good few years between us in the team, we get a new Italian student who has a different seemingly more natural version of virtually every word we're butchering... 
Typhlonectes - Tie-flo-neck-tees becomes Tif-lo-nec-tess.
and the rest...

Brille - Br-eel 
Scutes - Sc-oot-s
Ecdysis - Eck-die-sis
Dysecdysis - Dis-eck-die-sis
Anerythristic - An-erry-thr-ist-ick
Amelanistic - Ay-mel-an-ist-ick

Anery and amel are totally different to start as the prefix is A or An, not the same


----------



## Ecologica (Oct 14, 2008)

There is a site that gives you the rules for pronunciation of scientific "latin" (which i used when taking a module in evolution and couldn't figure out how to pronounce 'Australipithecus bosei'). 

Pronunciation of Biological Latin Including Taxonomic Names


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ecologica said:


> There is a site that gives you the rules for pronunciation of scientific "latin" (which i used when taking a module in evolution and couldn't figure out how to pronounce 'Australipithecus bosei').
> 
> Pronunciation of Biological Latin Including Taxonomic Names


I have looked at that site and now come to the conclusion that at the end of the day the 'right' way to say things is the way that other people say it, and which doesn't make you sound like a twit. And the way it tells you pronounce some words on that site is silly. That might be the way they _should_ have been said, but who would feel comfortable saying Can-id-ee or fe-line-ee. It just doesn't sound right. Everyone I have heard say eastivate says east-iv-ate, not ess-ti-vate...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Skyespirit86 said:


> eastivate says east-iv-ate, not ess-ti-vate...


Don't you mean aestivate, which is 'ess-ti-vate' ? If it were spelled "eastivate" I could see why, but it's definitely estivate or aestivate.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Don't you mean aestivate, which is 'ess-ti-vate' ? If it were spelled "eastivate" I could see why, but it's definitely estivate or aestivate.


Yes, that's what I meant to put. Just got the letters typed wrong way round. I know what it means too...:2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here, where i live venomous is pronounced POI-SON-OUS....:whistling2:


----------



## The Snake Girl (Oct 15, 2008)

HABU said:


> here, where i live venomous is pronounced POI-SON-OUS....:whistling2:


:lol2: that is so true! Some people ask me if i have any poisonous snakes and the first thing i say is "YOU CAN'T GET POISONOUS SNAKES!!!! YOU GET VENOMOUS ONES!!! and no, i don't." lol.

When i went to Cotswold Wildlife Park i took a video of the Black Mamba as she was very active and actually opened her mouth!!!!  anyway... in the video you can hear "look, it's a poisonous snake..." it get really annoying lol

Anyway, that's enough of me rambling on lol
xxx


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

How about 'Mojave'. I have heard people say it Mo-havee.

And Gila Monster- I think it is Heela Monster.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, Mojave is correctly pronounced with an "h" instead of a "j" - and Gila is also H-instead-of-G. Both are Hispanic-origin words, as is "jalapeno" - which is not not NOT pronounced "Jahl-ap-enn-oh". It's "Ha-lah-pay-nyo"!

That said, I don't think I've ever heard anyone call it a "Me-hee-can Black Kingsnake" even if that's how native Mexicans pronounce the name of their country!


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Have you tried looking in a zoology dictionary? Maybe cheaper than the herpetology dictionary!!!!


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok what about elapidae? 

Enchi?


----------

